# شرح برنامج الsurpac



## عبدالحميد رمضان (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شرح برنامج surpac 


http://www.filefactory.com/file/b3hgg9h/n/_surpac.pdf


----------



## wala marawan (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله يتوفر عندى كل البرامج الخاصة بمجال المناجم 
من يريد اى برنامج خاص بهذا المجال 
الرجاء ترك رد على الموضوع او ارسال رسالة خاصة من داخل المنتدى وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بالرد على كل الاستفسارات الخاصة باى برنامج ان شاء الله 
ومن ضمن البرامج الموجودة عندى نسخ كاملة ان شاء الله ​ 
برنامج Surpac
تعليم برنامج Surpac
والملحقات الخاصة بية 
Quarry
Xplorpac 
والموقع الخاص بالشركة للاطلاع على المعلومات الخاصة بالبرامج 
http://www.gemcomsoftware.com/products/surpac​


----------



## aidsami (29 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام
على الرحب و السعى يأخ wala marwan
كفي بكفك و الى الأمام.
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## jamal1987 (21 مايو 2011)

اخى العزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة االله
اذا كان من الممكن او بامكانك تزويدنا ببرنامج سيرباك وتعليم البرنامج ونتمنى من الله ان يسجله لك فى سجل حسانتك
اخوك مهندس المساح
جمال


----------



## aidsami (21 مايو 2011)

سلام
من هنا تفضل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t209519.html

بالتوفيق


----------



## فواز حديفه (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.
أنا مهندس مناجم وأرغب في تعلم برنامج السيرباك .
وجزاكم الله، خيرا.


----------



## سيف اليزل احمد (21 مارس 2015)

سلامات انا ايضا مهتم بهذا البرنامج و اريد ان اطور مقدراتى فى استخدام هذا البرنامج خاصه فى حسابات البلوك موديل والتصميم للمناجم المفتوحه 
لذلك الرجاء الافاده بالشرح لهذه المواضيع 
مع الامتنان


----------

